# Macanudo Cafe Diplomat Cigar Review - Looks Like a MAC



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm a Mac Fan so why not buy a fiver when I saw a good price for the Diplomat on Cbid?
Well, even with a fair amount of aging they don't come up t...

Read the full review here: Macanudo Cafe Diplomat Cigar Review - Looks Like a MAC


----------

